# only driving M and F during rush hour



## Uberexit (Mar 23, 2019)

I quit three months ago when surge disappeared


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Just males and females huh... You cut a pretty wide swath but I’m in!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Just males and females huh... You cut a pretty wide swath but I'm in!


Not in California.
We have (in alphabetical order)
agender
androgyny
asexual
bicurious
bigender
bisexual
butch
cisgender
closeted
demiromantic
demisexual
drag king
drag queen
****
feminine-presenting
femme
gay
gender binary
gender fluid
gender variant
hermaphrodite
heterosexual 
homosexual
intersex
masculine-presenting
metrosexual
pansexual
polyamory 
sex assigned at birth
straight
stud
third gender
top surgery
transgender
transsexual
transvestite

It actually leaves a lot of peeps for him to haul around.
I'm sure I missed a lot, and PLEASE forgive me if I left anyone out -- it is just my natural insensitivity, and I do sincerely apologize for being a white, old, heterosexual male. Sorry.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

All that list while there is a perfectly fine word that is all inclusive for all of it "freak".


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Your list is out of date, I posted one a week or so ago. I think they were up to 54 genders now.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> Your list is out of date, I posted one a week or so ago. I think they were up to 54 genders now.


Figures.
I'm always a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Not in California.
> We have (in alphabetical order)
> agender
> androgyny
> ...


Dude... you left off unicorn


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberexit said:


> I quit three months ago when surge disappeared


I'm confused... if you quit three months ago, why register and post here now? (Or are you only driving Mon and Fri rush, in which you're an ACTIVE driver and not really quitting?)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> I'm confused... if you quit three months ago, why register and post here now? (Or are you only driving Mon and Fri rush, in which you're an ACTIVE driver and not really quitting?)


Why?
Oh, several reasons I guess.


I 'grew up' with the old timers on this board. I've learned from and argued with many of them. I have come to like many, and enjoy their company. Even the ones I don't like ... I enjoy the struggle ...
This site, and many like it, have a secondary reason for existing ... entertainment. I like coming here.
The job I do now is easy (for me) and while I have to be here, there is often not much for me to do, so I come here to keep from falling asleep at my desk ... again for entertainment.
I have been in and out of the 'transportation industry' for many, many years -- I have knowledge that many here need. I bask in their adoration of me and my opinion. I am called to preach to my flock of ants (or is it a swarm?) It helps keep my head all swollen. 
When I mentioned, several months ago, that I will stop driving, many here invited me to stay. I will stay as long as I want; or until the mods kick me out. 
Is that enough reasons?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Why?
> Oh, several reasons I guess.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry... didn't realize Uberexit was your sockpuppet account.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Sorry... didn't realize Uberexit was your sockpuppet account.


Looking at your avatar, I have to wonder why a sock puppet would object to being treated like a sock puppet.

Anyway, Wiki defines a sock puppet as "an online identity used for purposes of deception."
How am I deceiving anyone here?

"I am what I am and that's all what I am." Popeye

So, I guess I can count your vote on "UB is voted off the island"?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> So, I guess I can count your vote on "UB is voted off the island"?


Nope. I want you to stay and be miserable with the rest of us. UP needs people like you. (and me) :smiles:


----------

